# Youtube Abos verwalten



## Mitchpuken (25. Mai 2017)

Hi,

kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit meine abonnierten Kanäle zu verwalten? Durch googlen habe ich herausgefunden, dass es früher möglich war, aber youtube das Feature gestrichen hat.

Ich würde einfach gerne selber bestimmen was mir als "neu" angezeigt wird. Etwa über eine Prioritätsliste oder ähnliches. Ich habe viele Kanäle abonniert, welche täglich viele Videos hochladen. Andere Kanäle, welche nur alle paar Tage ein Video hochladen sehe ich erst gar nicht, übersehe sie vielleicht oder gehen einfach in der Masse unter.

Auch abonniere ich Kanäle, welche mir zwar Grundsätzlich gefallen, aber mich zur Zeit nicht interessieren.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Mai 2017)

Du kannst auf die Notification Bell klicken, mehr nicht.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchpuken (27. Mai 2017)

Ist das nicht nur für Nachrichten? Habe darin noch nie was gesehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Mai 2017)

Wie viele Kanäle schaust du denn regelmäßig(er)?
Ich hab mir einfachn Ordner als Quicklink hinterlegt mit den vielleicht 10 Kanälen drin die ich verfolge und ein mal am Tag mach ich "alle in tabs öffnen" und klicke kurz durch. Dauert 20 Sekunden und ich brauche weder Abos noch Konto noch sonst irgendwas. Halte ich persönlich für sehr viel komfortabler als mich auf ständig unsinnig wechselnde YT-Algorithmen zu verlassen^^


----------



## Mitchpuken (27. Mai 2017)

Das ist es ja gerade: regelmäßg schaue ich nicht. Je nach dem was gerade neu ist und mich interessiert. Abonniert sind gerade 107. Neue Trailer für Spiele, Serien und Filme habe ich mehr als ein Dutzend Kanäle abonniert, aber mich interessiert nicht jeder einzelne, will aber dennoch wissen, wann ein neuer Trailer da ist. Die sind leider immer sehr weit oben, wenn nicht immer ganz oben auf der Liste und stopfen Abo-Reiter voll, dass ich zb andere Kanäle nicht sehe.

Es über Lesezeichen zu lösen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber dann "verpasse" ich erst recht seltene neue Videos.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Mai 2017)

Ok, bei derart vielen Kanälen ist die Linklösung natürlich Unsinn...


----------



## Leob12 (27. Mai 2017)

Dann nutze die Notification Bell, dann wird dir jedes neue Video des Kanals per Meldung am Desktop angezeigt. Eine andere Lösung gibt es meines Wissens nicht,zumindest nicht direkt auf YT. 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchpuken (27. Mai 2017)

Ich muss mir diese Bell mal genauer ansehen.


----------

